# Tư vấn chọn nệm cho phụ nữ mang thai, bà bầu



## TranTam (25/3/19)

Chiếc nệm ngủ góp một phần không nhỏ giúp mọi người cảm thấy dễ chịu và ngủ ngon hơn mỗi ngày. Đặc biệt, đối với phụ nữ mang thai thì thể trạng cơ thể sẽ thay đổi từng ngày nên thường cảm thấy khó chịu và không ngon giấc. Vậy làm thế nào để giúp phụ nữ mang thai cảm thấy thư giản thoải mái hơn, mời các bạn cùng tham khảo bài viết Tư vấn chọn nệm cho phụ nữ mang thai, bà bầu để có thể thông tin hữu ích chăm sóc tốt cho sức khỏe của thai phụ nhé.

_



_
_Tư vấn chọn nệm cho phụ nữ mang thai, bà bầu | Thegioinem.com_​
Khi mang thai thì phần cột sống của người mẹ sẽ chịu một áp lực rất lớn chính vì vậy việc chọn một chiếc nệm phù hợp giúp nâng đỡ hỗ trợ cột sống lưng cho các mẹ là điều mà đấng mày râu nên quan tâm để giúp vợ và con có được ngon giấc và phát triển khỏe mạnh nhé.

Hầu hết mọi người thường nghĩ rằng phụ nữ mang thai thì nên chọn nằm những chiếc nệm thật mềm, êm ái sẽ giúp các mẹ cảm thấy dễ chịu hơn. Tuy nhiên điều này hoàn toàn không đúng bởi chiếc nệm quá mềm khi nằm sẽ bị trũng không tốt đến sức khỏe cột sống lưng của thai phụ thậm chí dẫn đến nhiều biến chứng khó lường về sau cho thai phụ, kể cả trước và sau khi sinh nở. Do vậy một chiếc đệm quá mềm sẽ làm lưng bị võng xuống quá mức cho phép. Điều này gây chèn ép phần xương, dễ gây biến dạng cột sống gây ra tình trạng mỏi lưng, cong võng cột sống đồng thời tạo áp lực cho thai nhi trong bụng.
Hơn nữa khi mang thai, do sức nặng của thai nhi bà bầu thường gặp khó khăn trong việc trở mình, các loại nệm mềm sẽ gây khó khăn trong việc trở mình, dẫn tới lượng máu lưu thông không đều, điều này làm ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển của bé.

*





Vậy thì chọn nệm cao su, nệm lò xo hay nệm bông ép sẽ tốt cho thai phụ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Khi chọn mua nệm cho thai phụ bạn cần chú trọng đến chất lượng sản phẩm phải đảm bảo an toàn, sự đàn hồi thích hợp cho cấu trúc xương của mẹ. Để đảm bảo được điều này, bạn có thể tham khảo các dòng đệm sau:

_*1. Chiếc nệm bông ép có phù hợp không?*_
Đây là dòng nệm được các chuyên gia đánh giá cao, là sự lựa chọn tốt cho bà bầu bởi tính chất không quá cứng, không quá mềm và có độ êm ái nhất định có độ thoáng khí, thoát ẩm nhanh.  Hơn nữa, nệm bông ép được thiết kế phẳng sẽ giúp nâng đỡ cột sống và bảo vệ xương khớp cho bà bầu. Nệm cũng ít truyền động, vì vậy hoạt động của người bên cạnh sẽ không làm ảnh hưởng giấc ngủ của mẹ.
Hơn thế nữa trên thị trường hiện nay các sản phẩm đệm bông ép của nhiều thương hiệu lớn có tích hợp khả năng kháng khuẩn vượt trội, giúp mẹ và bé trước và sau sinh có sức khỏe được đảm bảo hơn.
Bạn nên lựa chọn nệm bông ép có độ dày 9 – 15 cm là phù hợp nhất cho bà bầu, không nên lựa chọn đệm quá mỏng sẽ không đủ giữ ấm cũng như thô cứng không mang đến cảm giác thoải mái cho mẹ bầu.

*2. Nệm cao su thì sao?*
Nệm cao su có độ đàn hồi vừa phải (không quá mềm) phù hợp với sức khỏe bà bầu. Tuy nhiên nệm cao su được làm từ chất liệu tự nhiên thường có mùi đặc trưng không phải bà bầu nào cũng cảm thấy dễ chịu đối với mùi này nhất là trong thời kỳ bị nghén. Để có được giấc ngủ ngon và sâu, các chuyên gia khuyến khích chọn đệm cao su thật dày từ 7-10 cm trở lên, đồng thời phải đảm bảo chất lượng, không có mùi quá nồng, quá hắc.
Hiện nay các sản phẩm nệm cao su thiên nhiên trên thị trường như: Kymdan, Liên Á, Vạn Thành, Đồng Phú, Kim Cương có khả năng nâng đỡ cơ thể tuyệt vời, đồng thời với công nghệ xử lý làm sạch vô cùng hiện đại, hạn chế được phần nào mùi cao su.

*3. Nệm lò xo *
Các sản phẩm nệm lò xo phù hợp nhất cho bà bầu là dòng nệm lò xo túi độc lập. Vì đây là dòng nệm tân tiến nhất hiện nay, giảm được 100% điểm yếu của dòng nệm lò xo liên kết truyền thống kể trên. Nệm lò xo túi nâng đỡ từng vùng cơ thể mẹ bầu và hỗ trợ tư thế nằm tốt nhất hiện nay.
Cấu trúc nệm lò xo túi với các con lò xo được đặt trong túi riêng biệt sẽ tạo an toàn tối đa trong chuyển động, giảm thiểu tối đa các rung động, điều chỉnh độ cong, độ lún và đẩy lên của đệm phù hợp với dáng nằm. Với nệm lò xo túi bà bầu hoàn toàn có thể thoải mái với các tư thế ngủ mà không hề sợ ảnh hưởng đến thai nhi và giấc ngủ người nằm cạnh khi trở mình hoặc di chuyển.
Bên cạnh đó, khi mang thai trọng lượng cơ thể của bà bầu tăng lên thì nệm lò xo túi sẽ là lựa chọn tốt nhất bởi nệm có độ đàn hồi tối đa, hệ thống lò xo chịu lực tốt, sử dụng lâu năm không hề sụt lún.






Tư vấn chọn nệm cho phụ nữ mang thai, bà bầu | Thegioinem.com​

*





Bí quyết giúp mẹ bầu có được giấc ngủ ngon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Chọn tư thế ngủ phù hợp:*
Khi mang bầu bạn không nên nằm ngửa hoặc nằm sấp vì sẽ ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển của thai nhi. Tư thế ngủ mang thai chuẩn nhất được các chuyên gia khuyến khích đó là nằm nghiêng bên trái với chân trái duỗi thẳng, chân phải co lại. Tư thế này tốt cho tim, mẹ bầu cũng dễ thở hơn đồng thời giúp lưu thông máu , dưỡng chất dễ dàng đến thai nhi.

*Sử dụng gối nâng đỡ bụng bầu*
Với tư thế nằm nghiêng  bạn nên sử dụng thêm gối đặt giữa hai chân để thêm thoải mái khi ngủ, bên cạnh đó kê thêm gối bên dưới phần lưng hoặc bụng để nâng đỡ bụng bầu.

*Massage trước khi ngủ*
Việc massage nhẹ nhàng rất có lợi cho giấc ngủ của bạn, giúp cả mẹ và bé được thư giãn, thoải mái. Bạn có thể nhờ ông xã massage đầu, cổ, mày, lưng thật đơn giản. Được massage mỗi ngày, bạn sẽ giảm thiểu tình trạng stress khó chịu khi mang thai, tăng cường cảm giác thoải mái, tăng cường sự lưu thông máu cũng như cải thiện tình trạng đau lưng và đau thần kinh tọa khi mang thai. Một giấc ngủ ngon sẽ trở nên dễ dàng hơn với bà bầu.

*Đồ ngủ thoải mái*
Thay những bộ đồ ngủ chật chội và dễ làm bạn đổ mồ hôi, một bộ trang phục thoải mái sẽ dễ dàng đưa bà bầu vào giấc ngủ hơn. Nên lựa chọn trang phục rộng rãi với chất liệu dễ chịu như satanh hoặc tơ lụa; không nên mặc đồ quá mát mẻ, không trùm chăn kín gây khó thở.

*Ngủ sớm và đúng giờ*
Khi mang thai cần lưu ý chế độ sinh hoạt khoa học. Việc đi ngủ đúng giờ mỗi ngày sẽ đem đến cảm giác thư giãn, thoải mái hơn. Không nên thức quá khuya.

*Lưu ý chế độ ăn*
Phụ nữ mang thai cần có chế độ dinh dưỡng hợp lý, tăng cường các thực phẩm tốt cho bà bầu  để cung cấp, bổ sung dưỡng chất cho cả mẹ và thai nhi. Để tránh bị khó tiêu thì bạn không nên ăn gì trước khi ngủ 2 tiếng. Chỉ cần uống một ly sữa ấm trước khi ngủ 30 phút đến 1 tiếng để làm tăng chất lượng giấc ngủ.

*Thư giãn*
Ngâm mình trong bồn nước ấm, nghe nhạc nhẹ, luyện tập  yoga,… là lựa chọn lý tưởng để cơ thể bà bầu được thư giãn, đẩy lùi căng thẳng sẽ giúp ngủ ngon hơn.

Thegioinem.com​


----------



## bautroimauxanh (6/8/21)

Khi mang thai thì phần cột sống của người mẹ sẽ chịu một áp lực rất lớn chính vì vậy việc chọn một chiếc nệm phù hợp giúp nâng đỡ hỗ trợ cột sống lưng cho các mẹ là điều mà đấng mày râu nên quan tâm để giúp vợ và con có được ngon giấc và phát triển khỏe mạnh nhé.


----------

